# Annoying Copy and Paste Clinger



## Deset Gled (Nov 25, 2013)

Starting not too long ago, I noticed some annoying behavior on these forums.  Any time you copy and paste a sizable chunk of text from a post, you get a little blurb automatically added to the end of the text that reads "Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?9393874-Thread-Title-Text#asdfjkl"

I find this text unnecessary and annoying, since I have to manually delete it anytime it shows up.  And since I don't see this text showing up in threads, I assume that means no one is getting any actual use out of it's existence.  Is there any way it can be turned off?


----------



## JamesonCourage (Nov 26, 2013)

Deset Gled said:


> Starting not too long ago, I noticed some annoying behavior on these forums.  Any time you copy and paste a sizable chunk of text from a post, you get a little blurb automatically added to the end of the text that reads "Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?9393874-Thread-Title-Text#asdfjkl"
> 
> I find this text unnecessary and annoying, since I have to manually delete it anytime it shows up.  And since I don't see this text showing up in threads, I assume that means no one is getting any actual use out of it's existence.  Is there any way it can be turned off?



This is my first impression, too.

I will note, however, that there are a few posters who quote posts manually, rather than with the quote button. (I have no idea why; I've kinda of assumed so that that poster doesn't get a notification, but it could be anything.) When they do this, and the above link shows up, I've seen the links to the post they're replying to a couple of times. At least that gives some context to someone reading later, if they want it.

Personally, I always erase it (the rare times I do copy+paste), as do most people, it looks like. I'm not sure why it's there, but it's a minor nuisance, and something I can live with, if it helps others some of the time.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

There's no way to toggle it, no; using the Quote button avoids it.


----------

